# Battery Staple Guns



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How is a powered gun going to prevent you from stapling wires?

I've been using an Arrow T75 ever since they started making the staples for NM and never had a problem.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Seth Greenley said:


> Does anyone know of a battery powered staple gun for electrical (nm) wiring? I've used a hammer and staples (Viking only) for years and I've tried the manual staple gun. I have to say, I spend far too much time stapling wires - there's gotta be a better way...Any suggestions?


 
Hire an apprentice.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never seen a battery gun but IMO the hand staplers are a waste of money, EXCEPT in a crawlspace. You can fly through a crawl with one of those bad boys and the cost of the staples is peanuts compared to the time saved. Check to see about your area and and if it enforces the '08 code change of protecting the wires or drilling joists in the crawl, that would kill this all together. 

Inside the house I'm faster, neater and cheaper with a hammer and nail apron full of regular staples. 

Where in NC are you?


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

Be nice randomkiller


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> .....Inside the house I'm faster, neater and cheaper with a hammer and nail apron full of regular staples......


If there's two or three cables, I'd say that's true. But with just one, a staple gun is much faster. By the time you've got your hammer and staple out of your pouch, I'm done with my stapler.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

In my experience, the staplers, which I have only seen and used the manual version, work good for the right application, but aint that great with multiple wires and tight framing. So, I still had to have my trusty ole hammer and staples, and that means carrying two tools for the same job.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Seth Greenley said:


> I have to say, I spend far too much time stapling wires - there's gotta be a better way...


I can remember wishing that someone would make a self adhesive NM cable that could stick to wood and other cables, maybe sort of like peel and stick. 
I’m kind of surprised that even now, twenty-plus years later, there still is no such thing.

I guess the advertising would go something like... "Slap it in, get done, get paid and GTF out!"


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If there's two or three cables, I'd say that's true. But with just one, a staple gun is much faster. By the time you've got your hammer and staple out of your pouch, I'm done with my stapler.



I think the staple gun is good in certain applications but I have to go with HD apron full staple's on the left, every thing else on the right. ..... But lessening the chances of putting a staple under my finger nail reaching into said apron might be worth some more thought!


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

*Staple guns are faster*

I am already putting in another staple before you can reach for that next 
staple that might just slide under that fingernail 
Btw avoid the powerfast stapler 
Dave


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Seth Greenley said:


> Does anyone know of a battery powered staple gun for electrical (nm) wiring? I've used a hammer and staples (Viking only) for years and I've tried the manual staple gun. I have to say, I spend far too much time stapling wires - there's gotta be a better way...Any suggestions?












:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

2towbot said:


> I am already putting in another staple before you can reach for that next
> staple that might just slide under that fingernail
> Btw avoid the powerfast stapler
> Dave



I doubt it.


----------

